# algae



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i think i have a problem...
my pond (1500 gallons) had green algae so i treated it with pondcare algaefix. the algae dissapeared and reappeared 2 days later but was brown. is there such a thing as brown algae?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah there is a thing as brown algae, usually called diatom algae. But I dont know why the stuff would cause that. could be dead algae?

is it floating, or stuck to something? or is it like greenwater? large die offs of algae can suck the oxygen out of the water, killing the fish.

could be planktonic algae, it ranges in color from green to brown.

I think your D.O. levels are low. if it turns bron it means there isnt enough disolved oxygen. algae could of died fromt he treatment, pulling oxygen out of the water, causing the next batch to turn brown? just guessing, I dont know.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Is it long hairy algae stuck on the sides?

Ive got tonnes of that on mine and havnt really thought much about it. I bought a small hay bale in a net which apparently kills algae as it rots. I think it releases a chemical into the water that kills it but I only put it in the other day and it says it take a month or so to start working. Could be worth a try for u rather than using chemicals.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The natural attack is usually the best approach for ridding yourself of problems.
Snails and freshwater clams would be your best attempt. They would work on all types of algae.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed, a huge algae die-off will lead to depleated O2 levels in the tank. Could kill off any fish in the pond.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i think it was dead algae because it went away and now my water is crytal clear. i dont know why it came in the first place though becayse there are tons of real plants in there.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Nutrient spike possibly.


----------

